# Starrett Level Cost



## atlas ten (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi   I'm wondering how much a decent machinist level worth? For me the shipping to Canada  can become costly. I have to take that into consideration. I plan to use it for leveling my machines. It seems there are different types?
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 13, 2016)

I bought a 12" one in the original box at an Auction last year for $50. It also had an extra vile.
Watch Ebay. I see some 6" and 8" going cheap at $75.
Otherwise, look for Auctions listing machinists tooling.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 13, 2016)

IMHO For leveling machines in a home/hobby shop you don't necessarily need a Starrett. I paid $80 for a used "made in Poland" brand  level on eBay. It's accurate to .0005" in 12" I think it is more than adequate to level most machines.


----------



## atlas ten (Jan 13, 2016)

I see couple stores here close to me that have imported precision levels. New 6" $100.  .0002" per 6".  New 12" $140.  .0002 per 10".  For buying from ebay can cost lots. With ebay global shipping import fees and shipping. They only to ship using highest cost.
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## stupoty (Jan 13, 2016)

I think they can be had at bargains on ebay from time to time.  For sure a lot are listed quite high, i think my small ish one (4inch maybe) starret was about 20-30 dollars (i translated i paid uk pounds) and it's as new in box etc. I often see very high end ones from less well known brands for quite good prices.  As eddy says for example he has a quality level made in poland from a less well known company.

Also their (for most people) not an every day tool so they don't get too beeten up, mine just lives in a clean set of draws in the house where i keep low use precission bits.

Stuart


----------



## francist (Jan 13, 2016)

If you're really wanting to get a Starrett, KBC Tools has them on sale for January. $143.00 for a 6". I buy from them a fair bit, and shipping is good.

-frank


----------



## atlas ten (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok. I heard of them before.  Just out of curiosity on broken levels.  Can the vials be replaced in the precision type? 
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 13, 2016)

IMO. The best levels are Pratt-Whitney machinists levels. Pricey but better than Starrett.


----------



## ogberi (Jan 13, 2016)

Got my Starrett 98-12 at a flea market for $45.   Paid the man and walked away very briskly. It's in excellent condition.


----------



## aliva (Jan 14, 2016)

I bought a new Starrett 8" last year thru Amazon. Ca  $168.00 including delivery and taxes. The last level I'll ever have buy


----------



## atlas ten (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for comments everyone.  I am waiting for a 12" Lufkin #57. I just hope that it will work for me. 
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 18, 2016)

IMO. The best levels are Pratt-Whitney machinists levels. Pricey but better than Starrett. 

PRATTS ARE GREAT BUT DON'T KNOCK STARRETT LEVELS UNTIL YOU USE A #199 .


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 18, 2016)

i use my iphone..


----------



## chevydyl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a starrett 98-6, take note, it is NOT A precision level, it is a machinist bench level, accuracy of .005" per ft, I also have a Pratt & Whitney master level, accurate to .0005" per foot, I got the vintage starett for like 60 bucks off ebay, I'm a sucker for old tools sometimes and this one belonged to an old machinist that worked on the hoover dam. I used the starrett to level the machines, perfectly adequate for that job in the home shop, however I bought the pratt for machine reconditioning, and inspection, Which the starett 98 model is not good enough for, the 199 is the equal to the pratt. When I bought my standridge surface plate I asked them what they thought about import plates, he said sometimes they actually are the grade they say they are, sometimes they are way outta whack, they make this determination when they are calibrating new or used plates from customers, so I think the hit and miss will apply to import precision levels as well, maybe the vial isn't parallel with the bed of the level, maybe it is. If you buy a starrett, it will be, and that's why a used starrett 98 costs more or the same as a new import master level lol.
I think you should get the level that is appropriate for the work your going to do, don't buy a master level if your just going to level you machines, chasing the bubble will drive you nuts.


----------



## atlas ten (Feb 2, 2016)

Got the new to me level. Was way out of adjustment. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## chevydyl (Feb 2, 2016)

You know how to calibrate it right?
I'm super ocd so a pencil outline isn't good enough for me, I have to have it next to a right angel so it sets perfect on the twist, but whatever you set it on make sure that you let it set there for around an hour so that the level normalizes to the temperature of the thing you set it on. Then go to work splitting hairs. I really don't like the mechanism for adjusting on those machinist bench levels, I have a 98-8, thought it was a 6 when I posted earlier but i checked and it's an 8, the precision levels have a screw which makes the adjustment much easier. Remember the surface you calibrate doesn't have to be perfectly level, just somewhat close so the bubble isn't touching the ends of the vials when you 180 it. Good luck, I hope that it suits your needs, it looks good.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 26, 2016)

I was just wondering, What does the Navy use to level the machines on there ships?


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 26, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> I was just wondering, What does the Navy use to level the machines on there ships?


They understand that leveling is not an end in itself but just a convenient way to check flatness.


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 26, 2016)

chevydyl said:


> Remember the surface you calibrate doesn't have to be perfectly level, just somewhat close so the bubble isn't touching the ends of the vials when you 180 it.


If your surface is flat and approximately horizontal there will be some orientation such that the bubble in a perfectly calibrated level will be perfectly centered and will remain so when you 180 it.


----------



## chevydyl (Feb 26, 2016)

true, but I calibrate my level sometimes on my lathe bed, good luck trying to rotate it around to some obscure position to find the level spot.
I was also meaning the surface you are using to calibrate the level, not the surface you are trying to level.
Id like to point out also, that some levels may be relieved in the center, so only the outer 30% of each end touches, its a common practice for levels that are used to level machines. spotting on a plate can reveal that trait.


----------



## coolidge (Feb 26, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> I was just wondering, What does the Navy use to level the machines on there ships?



They use a Phalanx to level machines on ships.


----------



## chevydyl (Feb 27, 2016)

That's bad ass, go usa lol


----------



## atlas ten (Feb 27, 2016)

This is good to know.  I think my level may be relieved. I did get some light through the middle under mine. I think it may also rock on 2 opposite corners. Still on the bench as to plans of lapping it flat. Then there is the v way, not sure if it is the same condition.  I have no reliable way to measure it right now. 
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 30, 2016)

RIMSPOKE said:


> IMO. The best levels are Pratt-Whitney machinists levels. Pricey but better than Starrett.
> 
> PRATTS ARE GREAT BUT DON'T KNOCK STARRETT LEVELS UNTIL YOU USE A #199 .
> 
> View attachment 119628


I was lucky to score a #199 about 9 years ago for $50.


----------



## Optic Eyes (Apr 28, 2021)

Eddyde said:


> IMHO For leveling machines in a home/hobby shop you don't necessarily need a Starrett. I paid $80 for a used "made in Poland" brand  level on eBay. It's accurate to .0005" in 12" I think it is more than adequate to level most machines.


I used one of those Polish levels and they are petfect


----------



## Optic Eyes (Apr 28, 2021)

atlas ten said:


> This is good to know.  I think my level may be relieved. I did get some light through the middle under mine. I think it may also rock on 2 opposite corners. Still on the bench as to plans of lapping it flat. Then there is the v way, not sure if it is the same condition.  I have no reliable way to measure it right now.
> Jack
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Every time I got a Starett I rescraped it, they are bowed in the middle


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 28, 2021)

Yep my Polish, VIS brand level. It works perfectly. I used it to set up my lathes and mill, they all produce accurate work.  I don't see any reason to seek anything else.


----------

